# Rockwool Rolls €10



## Lex Foutish (1 Mar 2011)

B&Q in Mahon Point are selling rolls of Rockwool insulation currently for €10 per roll.

200mm thick and 1200 wide. 3.3 sq metre per roll. U value 0.44. Good value!


----------

